# Pennine Way



## Bingo (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey has anyone ever walked any of this? I'm considering doing a quarter of it sometime in the next month or so...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 11, 2013)

It's a great walking route. I've done bits of the southern section and walked plenty of parts in the northern hills when I was younger. A beautiful part of the world.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 11, 2013)

Walked bits of it as a kid but I can't remember exactly what. 
That's not very helpful is it? .. It is a beautiful part of the world through


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2013)

I've done bits of the northern section.  It's a nice area, but gets quite remote in places, so you'd definitely need to have a decent plan without trying to overdo it.  

I remember a couple of years ago I drove up to Cowgill reservoir on a lovely summers day.  When I got there it was drizzling and blowing a gale and it took me ages just to walk the couple of miles to Cauldron Snout


----------



## 8ball (Aug 12, 2013)

I walked a bit of it.  It was no different to walking on any bit of Northern English ground, really.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 12, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> I've done bits of the northern section. It's a nice area, but gets quite remote in places, so you'd definitely need to have a decent plan without trying to overdo it.
> 
> I remember a couple of years ago I drove up to Cowgill reservoir on a lovely summers day. When I got there it was drizzling and blowing a gale and it took me ages just to walk the couple of miles to Cauldron Snout


 
Very true - the weather can be very different to down in the valleys, and can change very quickly so you always have to be prepared. 

The southern bits can be dodgy too - I got completely lost on Bleaklow when the cloud base descended once (visibility of say 20 feet).  Added several miles to my planned trip as I could only follow a stream to descend back to the Longendale valley below.  I'd still be up there if I didn't have a proper OS map, GPS and a compass with me.


----------



## Bingo (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm just off to walk a few miles of it up on Standedge / Blackstone Edge today, hope the weather doesn't get nasty! Gonna try to find the old Roman Road up there...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 12, 2013)

Great views from Blackstone Edge in clear weather - I think you can see the cathedrals in Liverpool on a good day, and several counties from that vantage point.


----------



## Bingo (Aug 12, 2013)

I could see the big tower block in Manc... was a bit changeable tho... stuffed my face when we got down to Hebden, did about 14 miles


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 12, 2013)

The Beetham Tower does stand out a wee bit given it the tallest thing in the flat bowl of Manchester.  Can see the bugger from many miles away, like someone has dropped a big pane of glass from the sky!


----------



## 8115 (Aug 12, 2013)

I walked a bit of it once.  I was underwhelmed.  There's some quite good old school railway tracks.

We might have only been near the Pennine Way, rather than actually on it though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 12, 2013)

The views from the edge up there on a good day are superb - as are views from pretty much all along the southern stretch of the Pennines in my experience.  I do appreciate that some people find it underwhelming, but I love it - a clear stretch of land across to the coast visible for tens of miles.  You do have to be on the edges though to see it.


----------



## Bingo (Aug 13, 2013)

I guess the attraction of walking it all the way or in 2 or 3 chunks is the solitude and the challenge of it... I reckon I might need to get my equipment sorted first though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 13, 2013)

I agree - the solitude is one of the best parts of it. Up on the tops in the blustery wind, and barely seeing a soul all day, accompanied by the sound of the wind and the chatter of the birds. Some bits are busier of course, like Kinder Scout, but some sections have been pretty empty when I've been up there.

Sensible to get equipment sorted beforehand though. Makes me remember walking along the tops near Tod a few years back in really windy weather with horizontal rain and passing a small group coming the other way. They were wearing completely unsuitable clothes for the weather with the bloke even in shorts, a t-shirt and trainers. They must have been freezing (and wet)! I felt a bit chilly and miserable all wrapped up.


----------



## Kidda (Aug 14, 2013)

I spent a Summer the other year walking parts of it for hours every day, just go for it and explore. Some parts are really awesome.


----------



## Bingo (Aug 14, 2013)

Any bits that you remember especially Kidda? I really need to sort some waterproof trousers I think and a good quality baselayer type thing. Was thinking about camping as well!


----------



## ChrisD (Aug 14, 2013)

40 years ago this month I walked it having hitch hiked up to Sheffield.  FIrst holiday without parents. In those days Wainwright was buying everyone a whole pint at Kirk Yetholm which I enjoyed and no fuss about being only 16 at the time!       So any advice I can give is hopelessly out of date and clouded with nostalgia.                ENJOY IT.


----------



## Bingo (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow. I'm sure the weather up there won't have changed very much


----------



## ChrisD (Aug 14, 2013)

for info here's where my mate Ken and I stayed.  I wonder if Carrigill Parish Church still welcomes rough sleepers in?   I expect the New Inn at Marsden now charges more than £1.35 a night. I'm still in touch with several friends I made on that trip.


----------



## A. Spies (Aug 14, 2013)

I've walked from Tod to Hadrians wall on it, favourite bits were Hadrians wall + the dales. You can always camp on the tops for free and there are plenty of cheap campsites on/ near the route - my favourite was in Keld - sold beer cheaper than at home, friendly dogs and they were really shocked to see us leave at 11 instead of 7am like other people doing the pennine way.


----------



## Bingo (Oct 18, 2013)

Off to do a bit more tomorrow, Hebden to Howarth, ish!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 18, 2013)

Can you take and post up some pics please? That way I can enjoy it too


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 18, 2013)

Bingo said:


> Off to do a bit more tomorrow, Hebden to Howarth, ish!


 
Our official Hebden Meteorologist, Shirl, will be able to provide the latest weather forecast for you. 

Enjoy your walk and yes - pictures!


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 18, 2013)

i grew up on it.
so the odd ten mile stretch was used to get to pubs that would serve 16 year olds without ID.
we would always get scowled at by folk with all the walking kit, as we walked past them wearing jeans and trainers.


----------



## lazythursday (Oct 18, 2013)

I've done some chunks of it. I did three days north from Hebden Bridge once - was tough going and taught me to invest in a lighter tent etc. It's not too bad when you're actually on the tops but every now and then there's a valley and some of the climbs are seriously daunting. Lots of moor. God moors get very boring after a while. I think I'd rather do a more varied long distance route in the future.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 18, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> i grew up on it.
> so the odd ten mile stretch was used to get to pubs that would serve 16 year olds without ID.
> we would always get scowled at by folk with all the walking kit, as we walked past them wearing jeans and trainers.


 
My god your parents were harsh, even by Northern standards, abandoning you on the moors to forage for survival.  Glad you made it out alive though.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 18, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> My god your parents were harsh, even by Northern standards, abandoning you on the moors to forage for survival.  Glad you made it out alive though.


some times we even had to pick and eat little mushrooms too


----------



## Shirl (Oct 18, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> some times we even had to pick and eat little mushrooms too


There were some in the chapel graveyard at Pecket Well last weekend


----------



## Shirl (Oct 18, 2013)

Bingo said:


> Off to do a bit more tomorrow, Hebden to Howarth, ish!


I don't know if it's going to stay the same but we've had a lot of mist up here this week. Not much visibility between Hebden and Haworth some days. I do love the walk to Haworth though


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 18, 2013)

Shirl said:


> There were some in the chapel graveyard at Pecket Well last weekend


 
But you do realise what mushrooms growing in a graveyard are eating underground?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But you do realise what mushrooms growing in a graveyard are eating underground?


i think you need to do some more research about this because most people in graveyards are buried about six feet down and it is unusual, to say the least, to encounter a mushroom with roots that long.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 18, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But you do realise what mushrooms growing in a graveyard are eating underground?


I didn't pick any


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 18, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i think you need to do some more research about this because most people in graveyards are buried about six feet down and it is unusual, to say the least, to encounter a mushroom with roots that long.


 
Mushrooms are giant beasties, often forming enormous colonies, so entirely possible.  And crucially, they are HUNGRY! Dig, dig, dig to get to the goodies. 

For them its a bit like a massive pick and mix - a free larder beneath their feet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Mushrooms are giant beasties, often forming enormous colonies, so entirely possible.  And crucially, they are HUNGRY! Dig, dig, dig to get to the goodies.


it's the people-eating trees, the yews and suchlike, you should beware of.

http://www.hplovecraft.com/writings/texts/fiction/u.aspx


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 18, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> it's the people-eating trees, the yews and suchlike, you should beware of.
> 
> http://www.hplovecraft.com/writings/texts/fiction/u.aspx


 
But are those trees purple?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But are those trees purple?


only if they're eating someone cholerick.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 18, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> only if they're eating someone cholerick.


 
Am I the only one who remembers something about purple people eaters? Or has my mind just made that up?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Am I the only one who remembers something about purple people eaters? Or has my mind just made that up?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 18, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


>




My god, that is dire!  Where the hell did I first hear that I wonder, as it has clearly stuck in my memory.


----------



## Bingo (Oct 21, 2013)

Still gathering some pics from Saturday, but here's some from our Pennine Way walk a bit further down 3 weeks ago  it was lovely and clear ideal for photeez

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ch1nny/sets/72157635589340546/


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 21, 2013)

Bingo said:


> Still gathering some pics from Saturday, but here's some from our Pennine Way walk a bit further down 3 weeks ago  it was lovely and clear ideal for photeez
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ch1nny/sets/72157635589340546/


 
Lovely photos - thanks.


----------



## Bingo (Oct 21, 2013)

Did you spot the 3 white-robed African guys? One of them carries a staff, they've been sighted on Ilkley Moor n all!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 21, 2013)

Bingo said:


> Did you spot the 3 white-robed African guys? One of them carries a staff, they've been sighted on Ilkley Moor n all!


 

Yes - they looked slightly incongruous compared to the usual attire of people on the tops!


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 21, 2013)

Bingo said:


> Did you spot the 3 white-robed African guys? One of them carries a staff, they've been sighted on Ilkley Moor n all!


Bare headed I assume?


----------



## Bingo (Oct 22, 2013)

Of course! Was on Ilkley Moor the week before, got slightly lost in the cloud and ended up 4 miles in the wrong direction!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 22, 2013)

Bingo said:


> Of course! Was on Ilkley Moor the week before, got slightly lost in the cloud and ended up 4 miles in the wrong direction!


 
It is obligatory to be baht 'at on Ilkley Moor of course.  I do hope you sang the song while you were up there.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 22, 2013)

Bingo said:


> Still gathering some pics from Saturday, but here's some from our Pennine Way walk a bit further down 3 weeks ago  it was lovely and clear ideal for photeez
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ch1nny/sets/72157635589340546/



Great pics, thanks for posting up the link. Looks amazing!


----------



## Bingo (Oct 23, 2013)

In the epic pointing posey ones, that's Blackstone Edge, I could actually see Snowdonia!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 23, 2013)

Bingo said:


> In the epic pointing posey ones, that's Blackstone Edge, I could actually see Snowdonia!!


 
Blackstone Edge is great for the views isn't it - especially on a clear day.


----------

